# Free wifi



## Ben2585 (5 Mai 2012)

Hello, 
J'ai un soucis pour me connecté à free wifi avec mon MAC BOOK PRO, 
Ca me met un point d'exclamation sur les barres de réseau en haut à droite et ca me dis que je ne suis pas connecté à internet quand j'ouvre la page safari, (les autres réseaux marchent)
Alors que ma coloc arrive très bien à se connecté à ce même réseau dans la même pièce avec son PC.
Ca fait une semaine que ca me fait ca .. (pop up ??)
Quelqu'un pourrai t il m'aider ? merci.


----------



## Ali Ibn Bachir, Le Gros (6 Mai 2012)

Ben2585 a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai un soucis pour me connecté à free wifi avec mon MAC BOOK PRO,
> Ca me met un point d'exclamation sur les barres de réseau en haut à droite et ca me dis que je ne suis pas connecté à internet quand j'ouvre la page safari, (les autres réseaux marchent)
> Alors que ma coloc arrive très bien à se connecté à ce même réseau dans la même pièce avec son PC.
> ...



On parle de quoi, du Wifi privé d'une Freebox ou du réseau FreeWifi accessible avec un login et un mot de passe ? 

Si c'est le second, FreeWifi, ta machine est peut être bannie du réseau. Lorsqu'un appareil établit de façon répétée des connexions avec le réseau FreeWifi sans que l'utilisateur ne tape rapidement son login et son mot de passe, l'appareil est banni du réseau FreeWifi.

Le bannissement a comme conséquence que le réseau FreeWifi n'attribue plus d'adresse IP à l'appareil en question. Ce qui donne les symptômes que tu exposes. Il se dit que ce bannissement dure pendant un mois, mais mon expérience personnelle me laisse à penser que c'est beaucoup plus long que ça. 

Avec un ordinateur, la solution c'est d'installer un logiciel qui modifie l'adresse MAC de la machine. C'est en effet sur leur adresse MAC que Free bannit les appareils.


----------



## Gaet27 (6 Mai 2012)

J'ai eu le même problème.
Essaie ça : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/free-wifi-859152.html

Trousseau d'accès -> Préférences -> Certificats -> OCSP et CRL -> désactivé 

ça a marché pour moi.

++


----------



## Ben2585 (6 Mai 2012)

@Ali :IL s'agit du réseau freewifi accessible avec login et mot de passe. 
J'ai toujours rentré le mot de passe et login rapidement .. mais si comme tu dis c'est banni je fais comment pour changer l'adresse MAC de la machine ?? 
@Gaet :J'ai essayé trousseau d'accès etc... mais s'était déja désactivé  don ce n'est pas ça. Mais merci.


----------

